# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kraj jednog divnog razdoblja

## oka

Eto, došao je dan kad mogu napisati da smo prestali. 
Trajalo je pet godina (cura skoro do 2god, pa pauza 2 mjeseca, i onda dečko tri godine).
To je jedno neopisivo iskustvo ispunjeno sa početničkim strahovima, suzama, neopisivom borbom sa štrajkovima kod oba djeteta i onda nakon 8-og mj. starosti djece 
konačni ulazak u mirne luke dojenja  :Heart: , maženja, neopisivih trenutaka između majke i djeteta.

Nikad to neću zaboraviti, jedno iskustvo koje je svakodnevno nagrađivano pogledom dijeteta ispod cice, njihovih osmjeha kad
su ih ugledali i nježnosti koje su proživljavali cicajući. 

Kako smo prestali?
Za curku sam već pisala da je u mojoj trudnoći bilo meni više neizdrživo
jer je ona sto tisuća puta cicala dnevno pa smo imali i prekid sa nažalost njenim burnim reakcijama :Sad: .

Za dečka nisam imala plan osim čekati da prespava noć, tako je i bilo, počeo je cijelu noć spavati,
Izbjegavali smo nekako duga uspavljivanja na cicama...nekoliko dana bazena pa spavanja već u sjedalici i to nam je bio
početak kraja. 
Okrenula sam se iza sebe i pomislila to je to, spava cijelu noć, a maziti se možemo i na drugačije načine.
On je to super prihvatio, jest bilo mu je malo kriznih trenutaka od par minuta, ali sve je završilo samo u zagrljaju sa njegovom
mekanom cicom. Strašan je, nekoliko puta dnevno dolazi pa ih mazi, ljubi i igra se ku ku  :Smile: . 
Ja sam sretna jer smo to na bezbolan način ostavili iza sebe i jako sam ponosna na njega. :Heart: 

Ostaju nam samo prekrasne uspomene....dojenje je jedno neopisivo iskustvo za svako dijete i za svaku majku.
Svakako nam je obilježilo život .... :Heart:

----------


## apricot

oka i djeco,  :Heart:

----------


## enchi

Lijep staž!  :Klap: 

Najslađi su mi kada se smiju sa cicom u ustima, pa se u kutku usana razvučenih u osmijeh nazire mali jezik!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Predivno!

----------


## oka

Hvala cure  :Heart:  , sve ovo petogodišnje razdoblje ne bi bilo toliko dugo da nije bilo ovog foruma koji mi je davao snage u najtežim razdobljima,
počevši od straha od premalo mlijeka pa do mjesečnih štrajkova i odbijanja cice...bilo je jedno sasvim sigurno nezaboravno životno iskustvo.


Uglavnom, maleni ne cica, ali mu je još uvijek cica oaza mira, maženja i utjehe dok mu je najteže.
Kad mu se mazi daje joj pusice, prije spavanja se malo pomazi, ako se probudi noću prvo potraži cicu da se stisne uz nju,
a kroz dan ako se nešto dogodi (neki sudar sa sestrom) plač prestaje čim se stisne uz cicu.

Ustvari, sve nam je isto samo što ne cica mlijeko  :Smile: , kako će rasti tako će se polako odvajati, 
ali vidim da će još neko vrijeme cica ostati na top 5 ljestvici.

----------


## kahna

:Heart:

----------


## juby

Predivno!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## TTiL

:Heart:

----------

